
AMD Radeon RX 5700 / RX 5700XT Linux Gaming Benchmarks - jrepinc
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=radeon-5700-linuxgl&num=1
======
neogodless
The good is that the 5700 is a reasonable buy over the 2060 if you aren't
dying to try ray-tracing into it's better performing and supported. You aren't
making huge compromises on power/heat.

The 5700 XT seems like it's being pushed hard. I would be hesitant to go for
it.

On Linux they perform really well for the price!

Since there isn't ray-tracing support in hardware, I wish they would include
the 1660 Ti in these benchmarks. See if you're better off spending $280.

Still no shocking breakthroughs here, but maybe they can sell a lot of these.
Good for the high-end of the mainstream but still no real enthusiast cards.

